# Zoom Q&A Session - Semi-Hydroponics



## Ray (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## abax (Feb 14, 2021)

Ray, how did the last zoom go?


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2021)

Only 6 of the nine registered folks made it - one blew it on the time zone... It went quite well, and we discussed a lot of different topics.

Attendees were from central Indiana, Minnesota, Florida, Montana, California, Maryland and Toulouse France.


----------

